# Pre-Seed vs Conceive Plus?



## DSemcho

Have there been any ladies that have tried both? And if so which one did you like best? Even if you've only tried one I would like your free back on which one would be best.


----------



## MissGossip

Hi Hun,

I posted this thread about a month ago and noone replied! So thought I wouldnt be ignorant and give you my feedback :)

I havent tried pre-seed as I read reviews on conceive plus and just preferred the sound of it, as I kept reading alot of people had chemical pregnancies with pre-seed and were miscarrying (how true this is I dont know) I also bought a product called Zestica which is the same kind of thing, havent tried that yet as I used conceive plus this month, I have been having posotive signs and am due af on Monday. I will let you know if it worked for me!! 

I got the conceive plus applicators they make it a bit easier for you as you just squeeze it rather than having to put your fingers up lol.

Good luck let me know what you decide :)) xx


----------



## BrollyDolly

I used conceive plus the month I conceived. I didn't get the one with the applicators just the tube. If you use too much it can be messy but other than that both me and oh loved it. I found easier if I just kinda squeezed a blob kinda on me and let the oh push it in (if you know what I mean...sorry for tmi haha) Xx


----------



## MissGossip

haha yeah I know what you mean! I hope it works for me I heard so many great things about it before hand! how many months ttc were you before you fell pregnant and was it your first month using conceive plus? x


----------



## BrollyDolly

We had been trying this time round for 6 month with no luck. Then in December I started taking soy iso and using conceive plus each time we bd, got my BFP on 4th Jan. Good luck with using it  Xx


----------



## Native_gurl

I have only used pre-seed and i got pregnant on the first cycle with it. I lost the baby at almost 19 weeks but the baby had a severe condition and had nothing to do with the pre-seed. I dont believe lub would make anyone miscarry, if its meant to happen there is nothing that could really change the outcome. Good luck with whatever you go with and happy humping :)


----------



## Mizztina14

I've been thinking about using conception help...but I don't know I've had all 3 if my kids with no help..so far I been wanting and I guess trying for a baby for about 6 or 7 months now...but I really believe next year is my year just based on how far apart my babies are. I just really want to get pregnant with assistance because my OH really wantskids if his own and I'm so ready to have another baby anyways.


----------



## cacahuete

I used concieve plus! Concieved twice with it and first was mc second was a healthy boy! The Benifit to concieve plus is you can use it any time in your cycle! Preceed you have to only use it certain times... I think when people are talking bout mc with it, it is explained because you are helping sperm get to the egg that might not have been strong enough if you know what I mean! And then they are not 100% to make a baby ... But I don't think it's true! 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

cacahuete said:


> The Benifit to concieve plus is you can use it any time in your cycle! Preceed you have to only use it certain times...

What does that mean? I use preseed for a general lube and for TTC. The packets and website say nothing about only using it during certain times... :shrug:


----------



## cacahuete

I was told to only use it around ovulation .... Sorry could have been told wrong... That it has to be put in first...


----------



## liloldme

Hi ive posted same thread in ttc #1 ...had mixed replys i went with the concieve plus also. It contains magnesium and calcium present in natural cm . So chose that one, due to ovulate saturday so time will tel if i get my bfp :)


----------



## DSemcho

I ended up buying the Conceive Plus - but after three months if it doesn't work I'll switch to PreSeed. Since I'm going to probably be on Clomid for 6 months, and me and the DH don't want to go to Fertilization or IVF. We will see... But I will definitely let you guys know if it works! Hopefully it will get here before my ovulation (due for AF tomorrow!!)


----------



## BrollyDolly

Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!! Xx


----------



## Native_gurl

DSemcho said:


> I ended up buying the Conceive Plus - but after three months if it doesn't work I'll switch to PreSeed. Since I'm going to probably be on Clomid for 6 months, and me and the DH don't want to go to Fertilization or IVF. We will see... But I will definitely let you guys know if it works! Hopefully it will get here before my ovulation (due for AF tomorrow!!)

Have you given any thought to taking femara vs. clomid? Many cycles on clomid can really thin your uterine lining and make it more difficult in the long run to actually concieve. Are you using conceive Plus because you have lack of CM? Sorry about all the questions:dohh:

Good luck with getting you BFP:thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

I've been using EPO to increase my fertile CM. I'm using it to get more of his soldiers to their duty station (tehehe). And I don't know what Femara is, my doctor is the one who gave me the Clomid.


----------



## Native_gurl

DSemcho said:


> I've been using EPO to increase my fertile CM. I'm using it to get more of his soldiers to their duty station (tehehe). And I don't know what Femara is, my doctor is the one who gave me the Clomid.

Femara is just another ovulation inducing medication however you have far less side effect than clomid and it doesn't thin out your uterine lining like clomid does. Also many insurance companies will cover the drug because its not "classified" as a fertility drug. :thumbup:


----------



## bluebird

I conceived my DD on Pre-seed, 3rd cycle trying and 1st cycle using pre-seed. My MC I didn't use anything :( so now I am using it again.


----------



## mrsWBailey

I like the texture of preseed better than conceive plus because the latter was so thin it fell off before we got it inside.


----------



## KatO79

I tried Preseed for 2 months but ended up dropping it for some reason:shrug: Think I was stressing over the amount I was using, if it was enough. I conceived the month after I dropped it but it was a chemical. So have now been trying Conceive Plus for 2 cycles, will let you know how this one went in 1½ weeks. I started out using a bit over 1 mg but this cycle upped it to a bit over 2 mg. Will keep trying it until DH and I start fertility treatments, hopefully before Christmas but we'll see.


----------

